

Compute the intersection of any two regular expressions in Python - coderdude
http://qntm.org/greenery

======
tantalor
Glad to see Sam Hughes is now licensing his code. It wasn't long ago that he
wrote how uncomfortable he was with the idea of open source software.

<http://qntm.org/code>

